# some crossbow edu & info



## LRM (Sep 1, 2004)

while googling info on some bows I came across this web site for crossbows.

appears to have some good informative videos

http://www.crossbowed.org/


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Good info, thanks for posting.


----------

